# corrado g60 brakes and no carriers



## JOE MONGA (Jun 22, 2009)

are there any other carriers that are interchangable with the corrado g60?
this are going to be on my mk3 jetta.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

You're kinda screwed.

When installing 11.0" brakes on a MKIII ABA engined car, you are better off buying the 11.0" calipers with the caliper carriers, because the correct caliper carriers are scare, and hard to buy separately.

The calipers themselves are not as hard to find, because the same calipers were used on early VR6 MKIII Jettas and GTIs with different caliper carriers. 

You can always buy the caliper carriers from VW (they cost like $130-$140 each). Some people say that VW currently shows the same replacement part number for VR6 and Corrado G60, although when the cars were new, they used different part numbers. Looks to me like VW has switched the VR6 cars to caliper carriers more like the Corrado G60 parts. You will see the old VR6 style caliper carriers for sale here on Vortex occasionally. They are the funny looking ones with mounting brackets that are not symmetrical from side to side when looking at them from the side that you would see if looking at them from outside of a wheel when mounted.

The original 11.0" Girling G54 calipers and caliper carriers are scarce because they were only used on Corrado G60s, AND some Passats made in either 93-94.

DO NOT BELIEVE PEOPLE who tell you that the MKIII Girling 54 10.1" brake calipers or caliper carriers work as Girling 54 11.0" brake parts. They are different parts, and DO NOT WORK as 11.0" brake parts.

If you find a set of orphaned Corrado G60 11.0" caliper carriers in good used condition, they will often be priced close to the asking price of a complete set of 11.0" calipers and caliper carriers, because to a MKIII Owner looking to upgrade, loose calipers are worthless.

Right now I have a orphaned left side caliper. No caliper carrier, because I used it to complete a set of early 11.0" calipers and caliper carriers. 

Oh yeah, I should probably mention that there are early and late style 11.0" calipers. Early ones are lighter, and I would guess that VW probably changed the design because the early calipers may have been a little on the flexy side. The newer design calipers are heavier, and appear to be more rigid to my eyes. VW states that the early and late calipers are functional equivalents, and may be mixed on the same car. Personally, I prefer matching calipers. 

I saw a right side Corrado G60 caliper and carrier mounted on a MKII Golf/GTI a couple of weeks ago, and I usually pick them up when I see 11.0" brake parts in the junkyard, but these parts were painted red (the metal looked great under the paint), and the temperature was over 100 degrees. I would have taken them if they were both there, but it was only the right, so i walked on. It may still be there for all I know.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I was just browsing on eBay, and spotted a pair of used Corrado G60 11.0" front calipers WITH the calipers carriers from the same Seller, being sold in separate auctions.

They are $49.99 EACH, "Buy It Now", with Free Shipping. The Seller is in WA, and the appearance looks good. No Rust, and No Paint.

If you want a set of Corrado G60 calipers with carriers, this looks like a good deal. After you get them, you can pick between the calipers you have and the ones that come from the auction, and sell the spare set to recover some of the money you spend.

I also noticed a pair of Cardone Rebuilt Corrado G60 calipers with carriers being sold "Buy It Now" for $62.12 EACH with free shipping being sold in separate auctions. Cardone does some very high quailty rebuilds, and many of their products include a lifetime warranty. If you have the extra cash available, I think this would be the way to go. OOPS, NOT SUCH A GOOD DEAL, CORE CHARGE, AND CORE RETURN REQUIRED WITH SHIPPING PAID BY BUYER. Get the used calipers.


----------



## JOE MONGA (Jun 22, 2009)

at my local salvage yard they seem to have two early passats a 16v and a vr6 also an audi 5000. i'll go look tomorrow, as far as the rears go are they compatible with the mkiii rear carriers.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

JOE MONGA said:


> at my local salvage yard they seem to have two early passats a 16v and a vr6 also an audi 5000. i'll go look tomorrow, as far as the rears go are they compatible with the mkiii rear carriers.


The Audi 5000, definitely NO ! ! !

The Passats will probably have MKIII compatible rear calipers and rear caliper carriers.

If the Passats are 4-bolt, check the front rotors to see if they are 11.0" Corrado G60 type calipers and caliper carriers. Be careful that calipers and carriers are not 10.1". 10.1" and 11.0" calipers and caliper carriers look very similar, even if you know the differences. 

11.0" vented 4-bolt rotors have a groove (about 1/4" wide) at the inner edge between the friction surface and the center hub. They are thicker than 10.1" vented rotors when comparing new 11.0" vented rotors to new 10.1" vented rotors.

10.1" vented 4-bolt rotors are flat and straight across the friction surface from the outer edge to the center hub.


----------

